

Why content goes Viral? - ankitoberoi
http://www.adpushup.com/blog/content-goes-viral/

======
vellasib
Yea, Upworthy uses pretty much all these tricks.

------
mathhead
Clearly headlines play the biggest role here.

~~~
lowglow
I agree. Headlines are actually the grabber in any content you post. What
helps people to join your community is engaging and pertinent content -- this
is difficult. If you just want randos visiting your site to pump up your
metrics, you can rely on cheap tricks.

~~~
hayksaakian
The issue arises when headlines' influence is in an order of magnitude.

At that point, even if you convert 3x less to your community, it's still worth
it.

3000 visitors ---- 300 members (10%) 100 visitors ---- 20 members (20%)

I think that's what keeps aggregators afloat.

------
HarrietJones
"This one cool trick about viral content may make you angry. But the last
minute will make you cry."

